# Your first musics and movies ..?



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you remember which was the first music that you got or purchased? Or movie?

Which was your fist music cd, cassette .. itunes music store track, your first dvd?   

****

I think the first ever music I bought was a cassette of Rolling Stones.. I forgot the title already, but I was like 6 or 7. 

I don't remember the first cd .. 

The dvd .. probably "All about my mother" by Almodovar, it was with a newspaper deal or something.

And iTMS .. (with a pepsi..) was I Challange Your Kiss (previously unreleased), by Dinah Washington (Compilation, Complete Dinah on Mercury or something like that).


----------



## mdnky (Mar 26, 2004)

Music:  early childhood, Bon Jovi "Living on a Prayer", Pocket Rocker (some may remember these)
CD:  12 or so, don't remember exactly what..maybe Eagles greatest hits.
DVD:  17, Days of Thunder
ITMS:  She by GreenDay


----------



## speedfreak (Mar 26, 2004)

Cassette - Freeze Frame - J Geils Band
CD - no idea
DVD - Matrix
ITMS - Drift Away - Uncle Kracker

On a side note.  ITMS now has the William Hung tracks.  She Bangs is no. 4 top seller on ITMS.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2004)

Album: Blondie - Eat to the Beat - 1979 (yes kids I'm that old)
CD: Cowboy Junkies - The Trinity Sessions (I forget what year)
DVD: I have so many I can't remember
iTMS: Seal - Crazy


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2004)

First Album: East West - Paul Butterfield Blues
8 Track  :Quadrophenia - The Who
Cassette: Wired - Jeff Beck
Movie: Must have been a Disney animation
CD: Beethoven's Pastoral by Berlin Philharmonic
DVD: Fiddler on the Roof (for posterity)
iTunes: rats, it is still US only 

These first threads seem to date me a bit


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 27, 2004)

Cassette : From a VERY famous greek artist: Stelios Kazantzidis but I don't remember the title
Vinyl Album: Michael Jackson's Thriller
CD : Tropical Hits Compilation
Laser Disc : Terminator 2 ( the first and the last one  )
DVD : Street Fighter 2 The Animated Movie ( anime )
iTMS : When they will make it available in Greece  I will let you know...


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2004)

Vinyl- a haul of random stuff from Record & Tape Exchange in Notting Hill
CD- Otis Redding. Its not just Sentimental
VHS, The Thing 
DVD: Brass Eye complete series and special (was late getting to dvds)


----------



## chevy (Mar 27, 2004)

Vinyl: Johnny à l'Olympia 1963 (bought in 197. something)
CD: ZZtop most probably
VHS: Something for the kinds...
DVD: A bout de souffle


----------



## hazmat (Mar 28, 2004)

When I was about 3 years old (about 1975), my cousin gave me The Originals, which was the first three Kiss albums in one set.  It was missing Dressed To Kill, the third album, but I used to sit there in front of the stereo in the living room with Sony headphones bigger than my head, listening to Kiss, thinking it was the greatest thing I had ever heard.  It wasn't until I was about 13 that I met another person who was into them.


----------



## gollum84 (Mar 29, 2004)

First....

VHS:  Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
CD:  Wayne's World Soundtrack
DVD:  The Matrix
iTMS:  I still have a Pespi cap to redeem, so I am open to any suggestions of a song I should purchase...


----------



## Randman (Mar 29, 2004)

Cassette: Probably a blank tape to record stuff off the radio as my three older brothers had plenty of albums to listen to.
  The first music cassette I bought was Kiss. I saw them for my first concert when I was 12 in 1979.
  For CDs, I bought a Erich Kunzel (sp?) concert CD where they played sci-fi sountracks. I wanted the best boom for my buck for my new CD player, though I had purchased a handful of CDs at the time, among them Boston, PseudoEcho and Pink Floyd.
  For VCD, it was The Hunt For Red October. DVD: The Big Lebowski. Audiobooks: I had a cassette recording of The Cardinal of the Kremlin. I only have 1 CD book on tape, the original radio broadcast of The HitchHiker's Guide to the galaxy. For audible.com: George Carlin's Napalm and Silly Putty. And for iTMS: Eminem's Lose Yourself.
  Egads, the junk I have stored in the memory bank.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 29, 2004)

First Cassette was The Joshua Tree by U2
First Cd was Abbey Road by The Beatles
First dvd was True Lies
First ITMS was Life is For Living by Coldplay


----------



## podmate (Mar 30, 2004)

Vinyl:  Kiss -- Alive II
Cassette:  Boston -- Boston.  OK, so I didn't buy it.  One of my nextdoor neighbors friends dropped it out of their car one night.  I really was going to give it back to them but I listened to it (I was 8 at the time) and fell in love. 
CD:  The Cure -- Kiss me, Kiss me Kiss me
DVD: The Matrix
iTMS:  Styx -- Mr. Roboto


----------



## naodx (Mar 30, 2004)

Vinyl: Kiss - Love Gun
CD: Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine
DVD: Ghost Busters
iTMS: Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 30, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> The dvd .. probably "All about my mother" by Almodovar, it was with a newspaper deal or something.



im thinking about buying "talk to her" i thought that movie was amazing, and quite different from what americans are used to seeing


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2004)

Cassette - None.  I have no cassettes.
CD - Smash Mouth - Astro Lounge.
DVD - Shrek.
ITMS - An entire album... Safri Duo - Episode II.  The first song on that is Played-A-Live, if you want the first song I've ever downloaded.


----------



## MikeXpop (Apr 2, 2004)

CD: Hang Ups - Goldfinger
Vinyl: Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
iTMS: Old Apartment - BNL


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2004)

DVD: Who Framed Roger rabbit
CD: Probably, Smash Mouth - Astro Lounge
iTMS: Burt Bacharach - Bond Street
Cassette: Probably some Beach Boys


----------



## cigar (Apr 28, 2004)

Song:





 Paralyzed


Movies:





 Quo Vadis.
*
PS:*
When i was somewhat matured they didn't have any DVD or VCD things.
Only Vinyl and cassettes you could buy.Regarding the last one: i only bought the empty-tapes to record from the LP's i bought.


----------

